# Shelby Donald Duck Chainguard



## blasterracing (Feb 19, 2018)

I am still looking to buy a Shelby Donald Duck Chainguard in decent original paint for a 20" boys bike.   We have a restored Duck and only need the chainguard to have its twin in unrestored form.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Thanks,

Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing
36 Florida Avenue
Shelby, Ohio  44875
419-512-3237
thnewmeyers2@aol.com


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 21, 2018)

Still looking for the chainguard.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Trying to finish some projects up

TIM


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 24, 2018)

Still in search of the chainguard.
Tim


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 25, 2018)

Here’s a Chrome one with red paint.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-19...455464?hash=item2139baaaa8:g:6bwAAOSwN5BakwBo


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 28, 2018)

Still searching.


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 3, 2018)

blasterracing said:


> Still searching.



To the top


----------



## Stanley (Mar 7, 2018)

Still need train light?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 7, 2018)

Stanley said:


> Still need train light?  Found one, thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Yes sir.


----------



## Stanley (Mar 7, 2018)

I have this. 235.00. I have the rivots for the lens too









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanley (Mar 7, 2018)

Stanley said:


> I have this. 235.00. I have the rivots for the lens tooView attachment 766203View attachment 766204View attachment 766205View attachment 766206
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



That may be sold. He is thinking. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 7, 2018)

Stanley said:


> That may be sold. He is thinking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I'm in need of the one without the Script Shelby on it.


----------



## Stanley (Mar 7, 2018)

blasterracing said:


> I'm in need of the one without the Script Shelby on it.



I do have a rough one and..... a really nice one. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 11, 2018)

Still searching


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 18, 2018)

The Shelby train light has been located and purchased, thank you.  
I am still looking to purchase the chainguard in decent original paint for a 20” Donald Duck bicycle.  We have a restored Duck and only need the chainguard to have its twin in unrestored form.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks;

Tim Newmeyer
Flying Proud Racing
36 Florida Avenue 
Shelby, Ohio 44875
419-512-3237
Thenewmeyers2@aol.com


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 21, 2018)

Still looking to purchase a chainguard.

TIM


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 25, 2018)

Still Searching


----------



## blasterracing (Apr 11, 2018)

Still looking to purchase the chainguard.

Thanks,

Tim Newmeyer


----------

